

Headless unit testing of Raphael.js is possible, and it's awesome - trotter_cashion
http://www.trottercashion.com/2010/04/27/headless-raphael-testing.html

======
wrs
This is a bad example -- the unit test is just a recapitulation of the
implementation! I hope the real tests aren't like this, in which case a real
example would be a lot more convincing.

~~~
trotter_cashion
Yea, the purpose of the test is more to assert that the correct things are
being called on Raphael. Since the actual code is so simplistic, these tests
really aren't testing that much. In our actual implementation, the tests are
actually testing legit logic.

I think that more important point of the post is that it _is_ possible to test
javascript graphics on the command line. That's something that's typically
considered fairly difficult.

